# баян Рубин 3, 25-и лет



## ketils (12 Сен 2010)

Доброго всем времени суток,

Не мог бы кто-нибудь помочь советом: занимаюсь поиском бюджетного инструмента для обучения. Попалось на глаза объявление о продаже"Рубина 3" 25 летнего возраста, 120 бас (кнопок). И это всё описание. 
Есть ли смысл интересоваться далее? В интернет страшный разброс цен по Рубинам, а по 3-ему практически нет информации. Встречалась ли вам с подобная модель, что-можно от такого баяна ожидать?


----------



## SibBayan (12 Сен 2010)

Двухголосная правая, голоса: строевой и октава вниз. В результате слабый инструмент. В школах такие давно все списали и детей на них не обучают. Ничего хорошего от него не ждите


----------



## Новиков Игорь (12 Сен 2010)

Обычный Рубин,но из-за регистра в правой имеет большой расход воздуха.А это значит,что Рубин и так не подарок,а уж этот...


----------



## ketils (12 Сен 2010)

Спасибо большое всем!
мне уже и продавец Рубина честно отписал, что не стоит 

А вот такой случай: паоло сопрани тоже в годах. Обещают, что новые планки и отстроенный, конечно мусетте.
Трёхрядный, дискант 3х8, пятиголосный бас, 80 бас-кнопок, Б-грифф, - это раскладка? Но какая? По размеру как internationale 1a (40x36x21).
Сколько такое может стоить?


----------



## MAN (13 Сен 2010)

ketils писал:


> А вот такой случай: паоло сопрани тоже в годах. Обещают, что новые планки и отстроенный, конечно мусетте.Трёхрядный, дискант 3х8, пятиголосный бас, 80 бас-кнопок, Б-грифф, - это раскладка? Но какая?


По поводу раскладки см. сюда: http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_681
По диапазону такой инструмент уступает даже "Этюду". Бас, кстати, в том же "Этюде", тоже, можно сказать, пятиголосный (три в басовом резонаторе + два заёмных в аккордовом), так, что это ни о чём не говорит. Что такое "дискант 3х8" мне не ведомо. Для обучения лучше использовать инструмент без "розлива". "Слепые" клавиатуры - дополнительное препятствие для начального освоения. Наконец, инструмент достаточно старый для того, чтобы скрывать в себе массу неприятных "сюрпризов".
Дело хозяйское, конечно, а я бы рекомендовал из "бюджетных" вариантов для первоначального обучения поискать какой-нибудь б/у, но не слишком старый и "заигранный" баянчик типа тульской "тёрки".


----------



## Новиков Игорь (13 Сен 2010)

Зачем вам неведомые "зверушки" ? MAN правильно советует.Возьмите тулячка б/у, аппарат проверен временем и будет вам счастье на ближайшие годы.


----------



## ketils (14 Сен 2010)

Спасибо за ссылку! Всё понятно.
Я к сожалению не в России, а в голландии Тульские мне ещё не попадались: вот "рубин3" "школьник" и некий сложноидентифицируемый "этюд" за 100е у перекупщика - нашлись. Но не все-же "Этюды" тульские? Опять "неведома зверушка" 
Этюд Фото
Он же
в фас
Дело в том, что я ~20 лет назад окончила ДМШ по фортепиано - и с тех-пор мечтаю классику играть на баяне (для себя). То есть получается сразу и выборка вероятно нужна, что-бы левую тоже гонять. Наверное в голландии нет продавцов Тульских баянов? Мой моральный (и физический кошелька ) предел по ценам на данный момент 1.5 т. у.е (лучше, конечно, меньше) - можно ли в этих пределах что-нибудь вне России найти? 
Я спрашивала совета у местного муз. объединения, но в силу местной специфики страшно удивляются зачем мне кнопки, выборка и говорят, что лучше всех хохнер на 32 баса для начала. Их хохнер звучит как фисгармонь, немного безжизненно. Русских баянистов знакомых в голландии опять-же нет. Пару лет назад в Амстердаме сидели ребята - 3 баяна в арках под Государственным музеем - акустика там забавная. Виртуозно играли Баха...


----------



## Новиков Игорь (14 Сен 2010)

В свое время оставил в Голландии три тулячка. Где- то играют у любителй.Был у меня знакомый баянист,живет в Схиедаме,может быть он что-то знает наверняка.Я вот только не общался с ним лет 10,но встречал общих знакомых,вроде бы жив. Но телефончик для вас могу поискать.Пишите в личку.А вообще то вам надо искать концы в Германии.Я слышал, там есть представитель Тульской гармони.По моему на их сайте был вопрос на эту тему.А в Голландии с баянами туговато.Я летом заходил в магазинчик в Ротердаме.Одно плесенью покрытое старье. Ремни ,правда, себе купил новые.В Голландии из-за специфики сырого климата инструменты очень быстро расстраиваются-это учтите при выборе инструмента.А ребят, которых вы видели в Амстердаме, я встречал еще лет 10 назад.Они покупали дешевую машину и катались по крупным городам.Изначально их было двое и играли они на жутких тульских инструментах Тула 301,а потом перешли на Вельтмейстеры.Сами они из Полтавы.

На фото ,кстати, Тульский Этюд. По качеству не хуже тех,что выпускается сейчас,но выборки там нет и не было,да она вам на первые годы и не нужна.


----------



## Borhard (14 Сен 2010)

привет(
да(фото, Этюд) это 100% баян ученический -Тула, возраст модельки порядка 35 лет.


----------



## ketils (15 Сен 2010)

Спасибо за советы и помощь в опознании баянов, 

отдельно спасибо Игорю Новикову за контакты. 
Тему я закрываю, т.к. прерываю поиски "неведомой зверушки" в связи с находкой преподавателя! Ура! :accordion:


----------



## Новиков Игорь (15 Сен 2010)

Я рад Евгения ,что смог вам помочь. Удачи!


----------

